# white gtr re: john fuggles



## safeer221287 (Jun 1, 2006)

hi, 
re: john fuggles

i had a go what do you think....


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Wheels need to be black buddy 
Or anthracite, gun metal - a dark shade of silver.


----------



## safeer221287 (Jun 1, 2006)

*re: white gtr*


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Where can i order it


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

That's the one I'd have.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Hi Safeer,

Excellent picture! I got the other ones as well so maybe will post them up, unless you'd rather


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Nice,  Just my colour :wavey:


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

nice one Safeer, I will see you tinght .. we can go through some pics.

Umar.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

EvolutionVI said:


> Where can i order it


http://www.gtr.co.uk/products-52-toView_163-new_2008_gt_r_deposit:.html

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## safeer221287 (Jun 1, 2006)

*other colours*

i know you may not all prefer gold rims


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Best stick to white John.......................................Jif would ruin the paintwork on the other colours 

Dave:wavey:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Don't tell Alex that! he spent 5 hours detailing it a few weeks ago


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

I heard that!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Those pics look damn good ,colours make a Hell of a differance :bowdown1:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Black with gunmetal grey alloys please.


----------



## Ash Hamilton (Feb 22, 2006)

*WHITE GTR*

Hi Safeer - absolutley brilliant pics.

Any chance of you doing the white one with the NISMO race graphix on it like the 350Z Mismo S-Tune that was around a while back? I think the graphix are grey balck and red chequers or something...

Ash


----------



## safeer221287 (Jun 1, 2006)

*gun metal rims on black gtr*










nismo racing stripes coming soon


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Looks like you're gonna be busy, Saf


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

safeer221287 said:


> nismo racing stripes coming soon


simply stunning !

Nissan take note !!!! 

Can you do a revised version of the Midnight Purple with silver rims ? Also tweak the colour a bit .... 

Ta muchly.


----------



## safeer221287 (Jun 1, 2006)

midnite purple


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

safeer221287 said:


> midnite purple


:thumbsup:


----------



## safeer221287 (Jun 1, 2006)

*s tune white gtr*

any good


----------



## Ash Hamilton (Feb 22, 2006)

*Nismo Stripes*

Absolutely superb!!!

If I win the lottery thats exactly how mines going to look!!

Thanks
Ash


----------



## safeer221287 (Jun 1, 2006)

*any one seen this*

IGN: Need for Speed ProStreet Video 2046347


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

safeer221287 said:


> any good




That looks awesome.. A big well done!

Can you do yellow with black wheels please!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

seconded, that look stunning the while one with nismo graphics. really like the one in black too.


----------



## safeer221287 (Jun 1, 2006)

*yellow with black rims*


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Black on black wheels maybe 5 spoke to have a look at the brakes...stealth look, And a Z-tune or TopSecret style- looking bonnet wood look to sexy.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

safeer221287 said:


> any good


Love it!


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Andy Hornsby said:


> Love it!


Yep, agree with you there Andy, the white with the graphics sets it of very nicely.

Not too sure whether you would be able to get a good warrior graphic on it though, like your own Andy. I think the shape of the new GTR will not lend itself to vinyls like yours (which just looks so cool on yours).


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Ohhhh! I don't know,  might have to try it and see.:chuckle:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

thats sexual, much better than in silver or any other colour!

white rocks!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

bkvj said:


> thats sexual, much better than in silver or any other colour!
> 
> white rocks!



 RACIST! :chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Saf,

as soon as we get some proper pictures from the launch we'll let you know and you can work your magic again.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Rain said:


> RACIST! :chuckle:


:banned: :chuckle:


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

I just love it in Yellow with the black wheels, and the White one just gave me trouble in the pants 

White or yellow with black rims, CF front and rear splitter would look so nice!

/Swobber


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I will take the red one then 

Red.... FTW!


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

Any chance you could do the white one again with bronze coloured Do-Luck Double-Six wheels?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

cracking pics there Saf, top job. I'll take the white with the Nismo graphics please!


----------



## MuXBoX (Feb 27, 2007)

safeer221287 said:


>


I want that one please mr Carlos Ghosn, and by the way thanks for creating a porsche beating supercar for M3 money. I certainly am one of your niche fans/followers. 

With regards to people spending 55k on a badge. I agree but there are also the people with 55k who want to be different.


----------

